# New Jackson pro series?



## SuperMutant (Sep 26, 2012)

Just saw this on their site, sorry if this has been posted already.

Jackson® Guitars

They look fucking awesome


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 26, 2012)

Epic ....


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 26, 2012)

Silver burst with maple board is sex.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 26, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Silver burst with maple board is sex.


The zebra pickups look perfect in that guitar.


----------



## nsimonsen (Sep 26, 2012)

Both the Chlorine and Silverburst with Maple and Zebra coils look amazing!

I love that they refer to EMG and SD Pickups as "Volcanic", nice one Jackson haha.


----------



## Kwampis (Sep 27, 2012)

The Dinky looks great. More guitars need offset dot inlays. Both of the Rhoads also look damn nice.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 27, 2012)

The 2 Rhodes look fantastic.


----------



## MikeSap (Sep 27, 2012)

I would love some new pro series sls's as well!


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 27, 2012)

Do want!


EDIT: http://media.fmicdirect.com/jackson/images/products/guitars/2914102576_frt_wlg_001.jpg (Dont know how to show the picture) But this looks damn fine. Wish it had an ebony board though.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Seriously though, Jackson is definitely going in the right direction. I thought they were discontinuing the pro series but thank god they didn't.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Boojakki (Sep 27, 2012)

Chlorine and Silverburst Dinkys for me! Arrives when and where and price?


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Boojakki said:


> Chlorine and Silverburst Dinkys for me! Arrives when and where and price?


700-900$ I believe, not sure when they come out though. Probably next namm.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 27, 2012)

How much are the soloist pro series?


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> How much are the soloist pro series?



Post above yours brah.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 27, 2012)

Son of a bitch.......Im going to be so poor.


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

Matte Black Rhoads...

HNNNNGGGHHHH


----------



## Dooky (Sep 27, 2012)

Do anyone know where these are being made? I'm just curious to know since the Pro Series used to be made in Japan (but the Japanese factories have closed down).


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 27, 2012)

England would be my best guess.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Dooky said:


> Do anyone know where these are being made? I'm just curious to know since the Pro Series used to be made in Japan (but the Japanese factories have closed down).


I'm guessing same place as the X series.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 27, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> England would be my best guess.


----------



## traditional (Sep 27, 2012)

This series is definitely a step in the right direction!
I'd be all over them, if only there were less trems. Not all of us like hour long string changes. =[


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

traditional said:


> This series is definitely a step in the right direction!
> I'd be all over them, if only there were less trems. Not all of us like hour long string changes. =[


 It takes me 15 minutes tops? and thats including streching/breaking in/tuning.

unless you are exaggerating purposely?


----------



## Force (Sep 27, 2012)

Always loved Jackson, always will, but it's still not enough.

Colour options are shit, no Warrior or Kelly, a DK2M with a rosewood board (wtf is that about?) & zebra pups are ghey (personal preference of course).

These are not for me, sadly. At least they are trying something different with a few of them.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 27, 2012)

Why are people saying these are pro series guitars? They're Indonesian.

Regardless, they do look very good 

I'm still buying a Japanese guitar next though


----------



## elrrek (Sep 27, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why are people saying these are pro series guitars? They're Indonesian.



Because that's the name of the series line 

Quality move by Jackson, putting guitars out that compete with Ibanez Premiums at about the same price point and rumoured to be form the same factory (Don't ask me for a link please, I think I read it on jcfonline).

If I was in the market for a metal guitar in this price bracket, Jackson just made my choice a lot easier.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 27, 2012)

elrrek said:


> Because that's the name of the series line
> 
> Quality move by Jackson, putting guitars out that compete with Ibanez Premiums at about the same price point and rumoured to be form the same factory (Don't ask me for a link please, I think I read it on jcfonline).
> 
> If I was in the market for a metal guitar in this price bracket, Jackson just made my choice a lot easier.



Oh, that's my bad. Just had a real look.

If they're Indo, I'm still not accepting these as read Pro series guitars 

VERY impressive though.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 27, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh, that's my bad. Just had a real look.
> 
> If they're Indo, I'm still not accepting these as read Pro series guitars



I know what you mean  I've got a 94 Dinky Reverse.


----------



## traditional (Sep 27, 2012)

Curt said:


> It takes me 15 minutes tops? and thats including streching/breaking in/tuning.
> 
> unless you are exaggerating purposely?



I was just exaggerating, just that it takes longer than a string-thru. I know they're easy once you've got the hang of it, but it's just a pain. For me at least, I sold the only floyd guitar I had for that reason.


----------



## Duraesu (Sep 27, 2012)

Loving the new fixed bridge RR and the new KV... just wish they came with 24,75'' scale!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 27, 2012)

elrrek said:


> Quality move by Jackson, putting guitars out that compete with Ibanez Premiums at about the same price point and rumoured to be form the same factory (Don't ask me for a link please, I think I read it on jcfonline).



No way from the same factory as Ibanez doesn't contract out of the Premium factory, but actually built, owns, and operates it. 

Unless of course Jackson is paying one of their bigger competitors to make guitars for them. 



Dooky said:


> Do anyone know where these are being made? I'm just curious to know since the Pro Series used to be made in Japan (but the Japanese factories have closed down).



I'm 99.9% sure these were confirmed to be Indonesian from a previous thread on them. One of the Dinky models popped up on eBay and you could see where it said they were MII.


----------



## dschonn (Sep 27, 2012)

A pity the RR seems to be the only one with a hardtail...


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Force said:


> Always loved Jackson, always will, but it's still not enough.
> 
> Colour options are shit, no Warrior or Kelly, a DK2M with a rosewood board (wtf is that about?) & zebra pups are ghey (personal preference of course).
> 
> These are not for me, sadly. At least they are trying something different with a few of them.



I personally think these are the best color options they've ever had, and rosewood is cheaper then ebony so I would of assumed they would go with that anyways, besides if you want it to be black so bad just dye it... I'm wondering why they didn't do the extreme shapes though, there was the Ke3 and the WRMG.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 27, 2012)

Holy shit, these are amazing.


----------



## bazguitarman (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn you Jackson. I am denied once again.

No fixed bridge King V.

Why, why, why ?????????

I think over-all these are a move in the right direction. I also think mainly to compete with LTD's higher end. And maybe some of Schecters higher end stuff. We are starting to see more and more ebony fretboard from these guys in the $1K price range.

Hopefully the series will sell well and will quickly expand. I want my fixed bridge King V.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Sep 27, 2012)

omg, just read the specs 
the maple top in matte grey (hope its see thru). 

5A quilt maple veneer top (not a real top but nice)
Alumiloid Shark Fin
Black Pearl Neck and Headstock Binding
Ebony fretboard
and direct mount pick ups


think i'm selling my edwards alexi rhoads


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 27, 2012)

Moar hard-tails plz.

Apart from that, great. Chlorine Burst and solid black DK2s look really nice.


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 27, 2012)

These look awesome, good work Jackson! 

First the X series gets a good refresh, now the Pro Series, my logic believes the USA Selects are next


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 27, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm 99.9% sure these were confirmed to be Indonesian from a previous thread on them. One of the Dinky models popped up on eBay and you could see where it said they were MII.



The Soloists, King Vs and Rhoads are Indo. The Dinkys are being built in Mexico, which is only 10 years later than I predicted it happening. 

I suspect the whole Pro line will eventually move there.


----------



## xxvicarious (Sep 27, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Epic ....


 
Oh mah GAWDDDDD


----------



## groverj3 (Sep 27, 2012)

FML!!!!! I need another soloist now! Why did I pick up an X series as a backup? I could've just waited another year for these!

But seriously... why no maple board on the white DK2M? I thought that was the reason for the M in the name!?

Anyone else notice that the soloists say they have an oil finish on the neck?


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Anyone else notice that the soloist say they have an oiled finished on the neck?


Yea, these things are built for teh SHRED.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 27, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> Anyone else notice that the soloist say they have an oiled finished on the neck?



Yes, which is one of the reasons I was interested.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 27, 2012)

I got the email


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 27, 2012)

I want them all...


----------



## Dooky (Sep 27, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Why are people saying these are pro series guitars? They're Indonesian.
> 
> Regardless, they do look very good
> 
> I'm still buying a Japanese guitar next though



Yeah, I'm the same. 
They look good and they probably play nice too, but the fact that they are Indo made is a turn off for me. I just don't feel 100% comfortable about it - I know it's a bit irrational, but that's just me. 
I'm thinking about picking up an Japanese made DK2M or DKMG. Or continuing to save and get a DK1.


----------



## sell2792 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## thealexkelley (Sep 28, 2012)

I can't tell from the pics they put up but it says they have dunlop strap locks, pretty nice feature for guitars at this price, if I was looking for a 6er that red soloist would be mine, oiled necks at that price seems to be something I havent seen with any other major company, also I'm a jackson whore, if the made a 7 of that red soloist like the old slat3-7 maybe with a flat top like a usual soloist I'd sell my newly acquired 1527 in a heartbeat


----------



## elrrek (Sep 28, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No way from the same factory as Ibanez doesn't contract out of the Premium factory, but actually built, owns, and operates it.
> 
> Unless of course Jackson is paying one of their bigger competitors to make guitars for them.



That would indeed be funny  I wasn't sure about that info but you seem to be well informed so I'll believe you more than I believe me 




eaeolian said:


> The Soloists, King Vs and Rhoads are Indo. The Dinkys are being built in Mexico, which is only 10 years later than I predicted it happening.
> 
> I suspect the whole Pro line will eventually move there.



Mexico ... interesting. I was hoping to sample the Fender Mexico plant with a Blacktop but one of the "Chlorine" Dinky'S would probably suit me better!


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 28, 2012)

Are they going to eventually move all their once Japanese made guitars to Mexico?


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 28, 2012)

"4A 1/8" quilt maple cap" FUCK YEA REAL TOPS


----------



## Curt (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay, that blue one is schweet as fawk.

But 1/8"? typical veneer thickness... So no "real" tops here.


----------



## exo (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like 1/8" too thick to call a "veneer". No, it's not a 1/2 to 3/4 inch cap that you'd see on a carved top guitar, but it's hardly paper thin and easy to manipulate over curves, either. I'd say calling it a "top" sounds about right. Debatable how much impact it'll have on tone at that thickness, so it's pretty much purely cosmetic, but there's (most likely) gonna be more dimension in the figuing, and no way in hell you'd ever see the neckthru bleed thru like sometimes happens with a veneer.....


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 28, 2012)

From Jackson's Facebook:














AHHH IT HAS NATURAL BODY BINDING, SIGN ME UP!!!!!!

not sure about that neck joint though


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2012)

Curt said:


> Okay, that blue one is schweet as fawk.
> 
> But 1/8"? typical veneer thickness... So no "real" tops here.





exo said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like 1/8" too thick to call a "veneer". No, it's not a 1/2 to 3/4 inch cap that you'd see on a carved top guitar, but it's hardly paper thin and easy to manipulate over curves, either. I'd say calling it a "top" sounds about right. Debatable how much impact it'll have on tone at that thickness, so it's pretty much purely cosmetic, but there's (most likely) gonna be more dimension in the figuing, and no way in hell you'd ever see the neckthru bleed thru like sometimes happens with a veneer.....



There are products sold as veneers that are 1/8" thick, but that's really more of a grey area as truly anything even a little bit thicker is considered lumber. 

It is nice that they're not going paper thin here though. Make no mistake there will be no considerable benefit to tone. 

I still love the way these things look. If they are MIM, I'm much more interested. The MIM Fender stuff has been solid for quite some time.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 29, 2012)

The only thing I dont dig so far is the black binding on the maple neck models. Would have been better un-bound IMO.

Plus, every time i look at that neck joint it starts to look more ugly to me.... the screws/washers should have had recessed/drilled holes. They are kind of just sticking out all bumpy...


----------



## Progfather (Sep 29, 2012)

My post was originally a rant on Jackson, but then I ACTUALLY read the topic and saw this...









Mine. 

Let's get a move on it Jackson. I don't have all the time in the world. I need to stash another one of your axes on my five space stand!


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

Progfather said:


> Absolutely agree.
> 
> I love my DK2M Dinky, honestly it is probably the only guitar I have ever coped with, but I seriously believe that Jackson needs to get their act together and stop trying to attract the stereotyped goths/metalheads and seriously add some new colors and options into their instruments besides black and EMG's, which is one reason why I am disappointed with their new line of 7's. It seems like the new Dinky has passive Seymour Duncans in it, but they couldn't seem to find the resources into putting passive pickups in one of their 5 new 7 string guitars, instead of filling them up with EMG's?
> 
> Oh Jackson, I will never understand your urge to please the few instead of the masses. Goth is out, normal is in. Deal with it. 1985 was 27 years ago. We're in 2012 where bands like Periphery and Dream Theater set the bar, not Metallica and Ratt.


 Da fuq did I just read? 

Nobody around here has ever heard of Periphery and Dream theater isn't popular either, I don't know a single person who hasn't heard of Metallica and doesn't own at least one song on their IPOD/Phone or whatever. I seriously hope your not being serious..


----------



## Curt (Sep 29, 2012)

It seems as if Jackson has spies watching me. 

I had a guy do a mock-up of a Carvin DC600 with oddly similar specs to that blue one sans the floyd and bolt on neck. but 90% there. Jackson is winning on so many levels lately.


----------



## MiPwnYew (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn, that blue/green one is sick. Not sure how I feel about the back with those screws and washers though.. 

If they made a copy in a 7 string I would buy INSTANTLY.


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 29, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Da fuq did I just read?
> 
> Nobody around here has ever heard of Periphery and Dream theater isn't popular either, I don't know a single person who hasn't heard of Metallica and doesn't own at least one song on their IPOD/Phone or whatever. I seriously hope your not being serious..




 Please tell me you arent serious either.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 29, 2012)

I was going to get an RG550 Reissue but if these are cheap enough I may just get one.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 29, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Please tell me you arent serious either.



Well the guy he was quoting sounded like a complete douche. 

>implying that guitars from 1985 don't shit on your dream MIK Periphery signature guitar 

That's why I play Japanese guitars from the 80's/90's instead of paying someone to make me a black machine copy


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Please tell me you arent serious either.


Sadly no, no one here has ever heard of periphery, hell when asked my friend he was like "wtf was is that some kind of techno shit? I thought you are into death metal?" 

And Dream Theater is mostly popular with guitarists, if I show any of my friends a sick solo they just say so?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 29, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Sadly no, no one here has ever heard of periphery, hell when asked my friend he was like "wtf was is that some kind of techno shit? I thought you are into death metal?"
> 
> And Dream Theater is mostly popular with guitarists, if I show any of my friends a sick solo they just say so?



Valid: most non-musicians haven't heard of Periphery.

Invalid: most potential Jackson buyers haven't heard of Periphery. 

I think that's his argument, man. Guitarists these days aren't impressed by Metallica (as much as they should be re: RTL and MOP)


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 29, 2012)

Well you said no one here, I'm assuming you mean this site, which has a 363 page thread for Periphery and just about everyone here has a boner for Dream theater. I know more people who like Periphery than I do who like Metallica. Just saying.


EDIT: I should also point out that almost all of my friends are musicians and even if they arent they are involved in music in some way.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Well you said no one here, I'm assuming you mean this site, which has a 363 page thread for Periphery and just about everyone here has a boner for Dream theater. I know more people who like Periphery than I do who like Metallica. Just saying.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should also point out that almost all of my friends are musicians and even if they arent they are involved in music in some way.


Yea i'm talking about where I live. This thread is about jackson guitars though so back to that


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 29, 2012)

Indeed, speaking of which Im interested to see how that heel feels compared to something like Ibanez or the Jackson neckthrough heel. Maybe its the bolt on heel we have all been looking for, it just looks weird


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Indeed, speaking of which Im interested to see how that heel feels compared to something like Ibanez or the Jackson neckthrough heel. Maybe its the bolt on heel we have all been looking for, it just looks weird


Someone needs to find out when these hit the stores! Only the dinky's are bolt-on btw..


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Sep 30, 2012)

Don't care where they make 'em as long as they make 'em to the same standards of the MIJ Pro series stuff, and if they do, well, it's time for a new Jackson...

Rock on!


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 30, 2012)

Read on another forum that the dinky's are MIM.

As for why pro=indo. I think Iby proved with the premium line that the Indonesian builders can make high quality instruments.

EDIT: It would help if I made sure this thread had more pages before responding. XD

EDITX2: Jackson why you no give Rhoads pretty colors.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 30, 2012)

WHY CANT I SEE THIS ON THE WEBSITE!!!!


----------



## will_shred (Sep 30, 2012)

No seven strings? really? 

they took away the SLAT7, gave us the X series 7 and won't give us another pro series 7


----------



## StratFreak11 (Sep 30, 2012)

That last V is so sexy holy hell !


----------



## durangokid (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, there's something that i'm confused yet. I don't know if you guys saw, but at Jackson's Facebook page, they have the same model with binding and without.

Check this out, this one looks like the Pro Series with venner.






And this one, looks like some sort of USA Select series, even the quality of the top here looks way nicer, Jackson is hiding something from us...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2012)

durangokid said:


> Well, there's something that i'm confused yet. I don't know if you guys saw, but at Jackson's Facebook page, they have the same model with binding and without.
> 
> Check this out, this one looks like the Pro Series with venner.
> 
> ...



If the original SLAT3-7 debacle should have taught us anything it's that Jackson makes some changes from the first original batch and then has a hard time getting retailers to say which exact model they are stocking. 

With the SLAT3-7 it was the inlays and binding, with these it's looking to be natural body binding.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 30, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> WHY CANT I SEE THIS ON THE WEBSITE!!!!


Because its a new X series model.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 30, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If the original SLAT3-7 debacle should have taught us anything it's that Jackson makes some changes from the first original batch and then has a hard time getting retailers to say which exact model they are stocking.
> 
> With the SLAT3-7 it was the inlays and binding, with these it's looking to be natural body binding.




I really hope they have nat body binding. It will look real classy and I don't think it would raise production costs that more. Might take an extra 5 Min per guitar for someone to tape it off before painting.


----------



## Exit Existence (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks like Matt's Music has them in stock or taking orders at least.

Models priced from 849, 899, and 999

mattsmusic.com: Jackson


definitely going to sell some gear to get one of these!


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn those soloists.......... so much noms


----------



## Boojakki (Oct 1, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> Models priced from 849, 899, and 999



So, these DK2M are more expensive than the former japanese made models? And without hardshell case included, too? Hmm...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 1, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I was going to get an RG550 Reissue but if these are cheap enough I may just get one.



I have motivation to earn a bonus now


----------



## McKay (Oct 1, 2012)

Bravo Jackson. I've been waiting for this for a long time -for years they've been putting out guitars that don't really appeal to modern players. These look great.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2012)

Boojakki said:


> So, these DK2M are more expensive than the former japanese made models? And without hardshell case included, too? Hmm...


 


The chlorine burst model does look great, but it does not have the same value factor as the MIJ pro series. $600 for MIJ DK2(M) with SD pickups and SKB case was the best deal on earth in a new guitar. These are priced the same as the competition so they'll have to be damn good to be worth buying.


----------



## Exit Existence (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, what can you do. I bought my flame top usa soloist for 1,550 back in 2003 and now they cost 2,999 lol


----------



## otisct20 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gotta remember that inflation has made EVERYTHING cost more. I bought my MH417 for 600 and one month later it was listed at 650.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 1, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If the original SLAT3-7 debacle should have taught us anything it's that Jackson makes some changes from the first original batch and then has a hard time getting retailers to say which exact model they are stocking.



I still have no idea what they were thinking by not having the wide fins and binding in the first place, though there were only 100 guitars made that way. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> With the SLAT3-7 it was the inlays and binding, with these it's looking to be natural body binding.



I think the FB page pics are prototype pics, since they have it both ways.


----------



## sly (Oct 1, 2012)

IIRC, On facebook, they put a picture of the trans red Dinky with & without binding, asking which one we prefer.


----------



## xxx128 (Oct 2, 2012)

So i was excited about the new pro-series from when the first rumours were flying. I was so hoping for a string through soloist or better even a string through king v!
String thru kelly apart from a custom shop? Cool shit, so going to buy that!
Of course they would give us that as there are already a million floyd-rose guitars around to chose from. So yeah, cool stuff a pro series with at least a few string thrus.

Cold hard reality: more floyds for everyone, lol.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

xxx128 said:


> So i was excited about the new pro-series from when the first rumours were flying. I was so hoping for a string through soloist or better even a string through king v!
> String thru kelly apart from a custom shop? Cool shit, so going to buy that!
> Of course they would give us that as there are already a million floyd-rose guitars around to chose from. So yeah, cool stuff a pro series with at least a few string thrus.
> 
> Cold hard reality: more floyds for everyone, lol.



Real men use floyds.


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 6, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Real men use floyds.



What about those who wish to quickly alter tunings and want to be sure of good sustain?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> Silver burst with maple board is sex.



This.

A million times this.



NeglectedField said:


> What about those who wish to quickly alter tunings



Get multiple guitars. 



> want to be sure of good sustain?



Get a big brass sustain block. 

And I have a Floyd-equipped guitar with a smaller steel block and I never had trouble with sustain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 6, 2012)

Doublepost.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> What about those who wish to quickly alter tunings and want to be sure of good sustain?



Stop being poor and obtain more guitars, and I've never had problems with sustain - I guess I'm just a fantastic guitar player (it's a running joke in my circle....which consists of me)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> want to be sure of good sustain?



Have you held a trem in your hands? A quality one to be more specific. They tend to weigh significantly more than a similarly sized chunk of wood, even some of the heavier/denser woods. 

The two post coupling of the bridge to the body is also just as solid as many fixed bridge guitars, only instead of a few thin screws it's two large bushings. 

Add a solid sustain block and some locking posts and you can get even more sustain. 

Curiously, how many times have you listened to guitarists who use trems and thought: "Man, that sounded great but there was no sustain."?


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

really dig that kelly. i have always wanted one


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Oct 7, 2012)

Now the Jackson site says the Pros will come with *either* maple or rosewood fretboards, previously rosewood was spec'ed for the red quilt and white painted Dinkies and maple for the rest of the body colors. Now it's still only 3 unique model numbers, 1 per body color, I would've expected 6 numbers now with the different combinations of 3 colors and 2 fretboards. Not sure if this means they'll give some random fretboard, that would make it really annoying to order.


----------



## xxx128 (Oct 7, 2012)

> Real men use floyds.


I'd rather castrate myself with a plastic spoon. Thats how much i appreciate flyod's on a guitar.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Oct 19, 2012)

moar jacksons with direct mounted pickups please


----------



## purpledc (Oct 19, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> These look awesome, good work Jackson!
> 
> First the X series gets a good refresh, now the Pro Series, my logic believes the USA Selects are next




That would be nice. Id like to see jackson start using something more than a paper thin veneer on a $2000 guitar.


----------



## purpledc (Oct 19, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Have you held a trem in your hands? A quality one to be more specific. They tend to weigh significantly more than a similarly sized chunk of wood, even some of the heavier/denser woods.
> 
> The two post coupling of the bridge to the body is also just as solid as many fixed bridge guitars, only instead of a few thin screws it's two large bushings.
> 
> ...




Somtimes I also wonder just how much sustain someone really needs? How many people are sustaining a single note or chord for longer than 5 second? All I know is_ I _have NEVER had a trem equipped guitar that didnt provide ample sustain for any type of music I was playing. And in most cases where you need freakishly long sustain its more practical to have a sustainiac or fernandes unit. IDK, I guess I just dont focus on things that my gear wont do when I wouldnt have a use for it even if it did. In other words I dont need a guitar to sustain for 12 seconds if I never sustain a note for longer than 3.


----------



## Ruin726 (Oct 26, 2012)

purpledc said:


> That would be nice. Id like to see jackson start using something more than a paper thin veneer on a $2000 guitar.



When have they ever used veneers?


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Oct 26, 2012)

So, can someone call these guys and report back if they can actually ship them in 4-7 days?

Jackson DK2MQ Pro Series Dinky Electric Guitar - Trans Black

These other guys are saying more like end of November.

Jackson DK2MQ Pro Series Dinky - Chlorine Burst | Gearnuts.com


----------



## Curt (Oct 27, 2012)

So has anyone heard if the dinky models will have the nat binding or no? Not by far a deal breaker but the nat binding looks so nice on the chlorine burst.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Oct 27, 2012)

The neck joint, and the neck binding are definetely deal breakers for me. The chlorine burst looks so damn pretty, but that black binding is so fucking ugly! Totally throws the guitar off Jackson should make that neck joint a little more like the ibanez joints too


----------



## Curt (Oct 27, 2012)

I played a guitar a while back with a similar neck joint and as strange as it looks, it is very comfortable. And I could live without the neck binding, but as far as dealbreakers, the neck joint was my initial concern.


The neck thru soloist offering is temting too.(Trans Red)


----------



## 1longhorn (Oct 29, 2012)

Has anybody heard anything about ETA for the U.S.?


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Nov 5, 2012)

1longhorn said:


> Has anybody heard anything about ETA for the U.S.?



Music Zoo in NY said maybe around mid November, told me to just keep checking new arrivals on their site.... not sure if they'll be open soon because of the storm


----------



## Exit Existence (Nov 30, 2012)

Jackson DK2M Pro Series Dinky (Silverburst) | Sweetwater.com
Jackson DK2MQ Pro Series Dinky (Transparent Black) | Sweetwater.com

Still not sure how i feel about that bolt on neck joint


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Dec 1, 2012)

In Canada, Long and McQuade have had the new Pros listed on the web site for about a week now but none of the locations have stock yet.

Long & McQuade - Jackson Guitars DK2MQ Pro Series Dinky - Chlorine Burst


----------



## DeathCubeK (Dec 1, 2012)

These new models are made in Mexico, right?


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Dec 1, 2012)

Word has it the bolt-on Dinky is Mexico and neck-through Soloist is Indonesia.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm not terribly excited anymore. They cost more than the MIJ DK2's and don't even come with cases... at least they look nice.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 4, 2012)

New Jackson DK2MQ Dinky Electric Guitar Chlorine Burst | eBay

Who will be the first to give in?


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 4, 2012)

I am not excited about Jackson using tung oil on the back of the necks. I know there are a lot of you that like it, and I even like the way it feels. I just don't care for the upkeep.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 4, 2012)

No new Warriors, I am disappoint.


----------



## Exit Existence (Dec 4, 2012)

Idk Im kind of disappointing in that neck joint/screws 
I guess I just have to play one of these new pro series before I make any judgements but honestly my expectations are kind of meh. I don't think they are going to be much different at all in quality from recent jackson imports, Just different cosmetically.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> No new Warriors, I am disappoint.



+1.


----------



## Dooky (Dec 5, 2012)

I've heard the 3 bolt neck screw design is supposed to be quite stable from an "engineering" point of view. But, looking at it, it really doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Dec 5, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see how well the 3-bolt joint holds up. I have seen a picture of a 2-bolt guitar recently, can't remember where now but if you thought the 3 was questionable... Anyway I think it'll be more about how well it's done (tight tolerances, etc.), maybe there are other tricks we can't see between the neck and the joint?

I'm not sure about the look of the black neck binding with the maple board. It seems okay on the black finishes but not sure it's a good match with the chlorine burst, red, and white finishes. I'm also a bit disappointed that the neck pickup isn't closer to the neck. Now if they'd make a S-H Pro...


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Dec 5, 2012)

im kinda disappointed that they didn't do the natural binding on the body, i thought it classed up the guitar a great deal. Many people on their Facebook post about it also preferred the binding


----------



## purpledc (Dec 6, 2012)

Ruin726 said:


> When have they ever used veneers?




every single USA select series guitar such as the soloists, kelly's, and rhoads use a paper thin veneer for the top. The only production models that I know of are the Phil Collen model and the soloist MAH that use a piece of wood worthy of being called something other than a veneer. But even those are 1/8th" I am not sure how long they have been using veneers but I know its been for as long as fender has owned the company. The only guitars you can get with 1/4" tops and thicker are the Custom shop models. The USA selects also IMHO dont eve qualify as neck through guitars. The blanks they use for the necks are the same ones they use for strats. They are about an inch thick. Usually a neck blank is as thick as the body. But in the interest of saving wood and money jacson simply uses another piece of wood for the body over the neck blank. Then when you route for a tremolo and the pickups you cut that neck blank off at the 22nd or 24th fret because the cavity for the pickup goes clear through the blank. They are glorified set necks at best. Just take a look at pictures of the USA selects in natural finish. You sill see what I call the jenga block when you look at the bottom of the guitar and you will see the veneer top.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 6, 2012)

purpledc said:


> every single USA select series guitar such as the soloists, kelly's, and rhoads use a paper thin veneer for the top. The only production models that I know of are the Phil Collen model and the soloist MAH that use a piece of wood worthy of being called something other than a veneer. But even those are 1/8th" I am not sure how long they have been using veneers but I know its been for as long as fender has owned the company. The only guitars you can get with 1/4" tops and thicker are the Custom shop models. The USA selects also IMHO dont eve qualify as neck through guitars. The blanks they use for the necks are the same ones they use for strats. They are about an inch thick. Usually a neck blank is as thick as the body. But in the interest of saving wood and money jacson simply uses another piece of wood for the body over the neck blank. Then when you route for a tremolo and the pickups you cut that neck blank off at the 22nd or 24th fret because the cavity for the pickup goes clear through the blank. They are glorified set necks at best. Just take a look at pictures of the USA selects in natural finish. You sill see what I call the jenga block when you look at the bottom of the guitar and you will see the veneer top.


 
True, Jackson uses veneers. This doesn't really bother me though.

About the neck construction. True, it's not a full thickness plank, but they have done this for years. Another thing that doesn't bother me because this doesn't change the way the instrument feels to play or sounds (at least IMHO). The main purpose of buying a neck through guitar is that the neck joint is smooth, which Jacksons are.

Functionally, in my opinion none of this matters. But that is just my opinion of course.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 6, 2012)

bulletproof_funk said:


> It'll be interesting to see how well the 3-bolt joint holds up. I have seen a picture of a 2-bolt guitar recently, can't remember where now but if you thought the 3 was questionable... Anyway I think it'll be more about how well it's done (tight tolerances, etc.), maybe there are other tricks we can't see between the neck and the joint?
> 
> I'm not sure about the look of the black neck binding with the maple board. It seems okay on the black finishes but not sure it's a good match with the chlorine burst, red, and white finishes. I'm also a bit disappointed that the neck pickup isn't closer to the neck. Now if they'd make a S-H Pro...


 
I'm pretty sure that the 3 bolt necks are plenty stable. I'm no physicist though. I do think the heel is kind of chunky, but from a strength standpoint 3 bolts is fine.

Was that the yellow 8 string with what looked like a 2 bolt neck you're talking about? Supposedly that had another 2 bolts under the neck pickup that you could only see in the pickup cavity. That allowed for a really small neck joint.


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Dec 6, 2012)

It was a 6-string Tele custom IIRC. Can't remember anything else about it right now though. Yeah the new Dinky 3-bolt joint does look a little chunky. I think someone should cave and buy that Chlorine burst on eBay and tell us how it is.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 6, 2012)

Concern about the 3 screws?

Tom Anderson says, "Why not just 2?"

// Tom Anderson Guitarworks Tech Stuff\\


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Dec 6, 2012)

Bingo! That's what it was! Neat find, I did not know of their A neck groove.


----------



## purpledc (Dec 10, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> T The main purpose of buying a neck through guitar is that the neck joint is smooth, which Jacksons are.
> .




While I agree that maybe Mine and your purpose for a neckthrough is for the smooth heel transition you will find many who feel there is a tonal benefit to having the neck blank run the entire length of the body. The tonewood believers and such who are a plenty. They feel that the neck wood on a neck through and its construction technique adds greatly to the sustain and overall tone. While I dont share these beliefs, IF there is any truth to it all then jacksons method of neck through construction would prevent their guitars from having said tonal benefits. Either way, tone or no tone, I find it pretty lame considering the price point of a new USA jackson. I guess for that much money I just expect more.


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 10, 2012)

purpledc said:


> every single USA select series guitar such as the soloists, kelly's, and rhoads use a paper thin veneer for the top. The only production models that I know of are the Phil Collen model and the soloist MAH that use a piece of wood worthy of being called something other than a veneer. But even those are 1/8th" I am not sure how long they have been using veneers but I know its been for as long as fender has owned the company. The only guitars you can get with 1/4" tops and thicker are the Custom shop models. The USA selects also IMHO dont eve qualify as neck through guitars. The blanks they use for the necks are the same ones they use for strats. They are about an inch thick. Usually a neck blank is as thick as the body. But in the interest of saving wood and money jacson simply uses another piece of wood for the body over the neck blank. Then when you route for a tremolo and the pickups you cut that neck blank off at the 22nd or 24th fret because the cavity for the pickup goes clear through the blank. They are glorified set necks at best. Just take a look at pictures of the USA selects in natural finish. You sill see what I call the jenga block when you look at the bottom of the guitar and you will see the veneer top.





groverj3 said:


> True, Jackson uses veneers. This doesn't really bother me though.
> 
> About the neck construction. True, it's not a full thickness plank, but they have done this for years. Another thing that doesn't bother me because this doesn't change the way the instrument feels to play or sounds (at least IMHO). The main purpose of buying a neck through guitar is that the neck joint is smooth, which Jacksons are.
> 
> Functionally, in my opinion none of this matters. But that is just my opinion of course.




I agree. As much as I love Jackson's, they are not true neck thru's. Call it what it is, like ESP does, It's a "Set-Thru". Honestly, I really don't know why they bother having the blank run the length of the body when it gets cut off when they route for the pickup. 

As for the "veneer", I'd rather have a solid color guitar anyways.


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 11, 2012)

MikeyENGL said:


> I would love some new pro series sls's as well!



I agree, old school sls select with the 24.75 scale and flat fixed bridge. They need to bring those back.


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 11, 2012)

purpledc said:


> While I agree that maybe Mine and your purpose for a neckthrough is for the smooth heel transition you will find many who feel there is a tonal benefit to having the neck blank run the entire length of the body. The tonewood believers and such who are a plenty. They feel that the neck wood on a neck through and its construction technique adds greatly to the sustain and overall tone. While I dont share these beliefs, IF there is any truth to it all then jacksons method of neck through construction would prevent their guitars from having said tonal benefits. Either way, tone or no tone, I find it pretty lame considering the price point of a new USA jackson. I guess for that much money I just expect more.



I'm not going to argue about tone and wood. That usually gets threads locked .

The neck plank runs the length of the body, full thickness or not. I have no problem calling it a neck through.

You're entitled to your opinions of course.


----------



## clemford (Dec 25, 2012)

That heel looks like a clumsy club compared to the 4 bolt. It's a gimmick. Also, Fender Mexican Strats may be fairly good quality, but they are worth nothing because of the MIM tag. Granted, it's a lot less money to upgrade to a USA Fender than a USA Jackson but the psychological factor is still there. Then again, doesn't Fender own Jackson? I'd still prefer it any day over China or Indonesia. But I think Korea would've been a better choice. The Schecters are great quality. Also, a pretty paint job and SD pups don't sell me. I just can't get past that Made in Mexico tag. I'd rather get a mint used MIJ any day.


----------



## Suitable (Mar 27, 2013)

Got a sl2q in transparent black coming soon... I have been told by fender it has been made in mexico (which is alot better than indo). Im hoping it will be a nice guitar to thrash around, the spec sheet looks good so will find out soon I guess... Fingers crossed itll be here next week!!! Its at the shop, just waiting for the hard case... As long as the neck and fret board is solid, anything else can be modded to be awesome. Time will tell... NGD coming soon


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 27, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Got a sl2q in transparent black coming soon... I have been told by fender it has been made in mexico (which is alot better than indo). Im hoping it will be a nice guitar to thrash around, the spec sheet looks good so will find out soon I guess... Fingers crossed itll be here next week!!! Its at the shop, just waiting for the hard case... As long as the neck and fret board is solid, anything else can be modded to be awesome. Time will tell... NGD coming soon


 
Since my previous post in this thread I got finally got the SL2Q I ordered. The sticker says made in Indonesia. The Dinkys are made in Mexico, but the soloists are Indonesia.

However, there was some talk about moving them to Mexico eventually. When you get it, post a NGD thread!


----------



## Suitable (Mar 27, 2013)

Sweet! ^ yeah I ordered mine mid Jan have been told it ready but they're just waiting on the case now... 

@ Groverj3: How does it play/feel? Are you happy with it? And the Floyd thats on it, does it just say "floyd rose" or floyd rose special"? Im a bit confused with their site as they changed it about a month after I ordered it... Got a link to your NGD?

Cheers


----------



## Suitable (Mar 28, 2013)

I think it should be mandatory for all guitar manufactures to state on their site where each guitar and there parts/hardware are being made and/or assembled, also they should supply serial codes of all hardware (trems in particular) so you know everything about the product before you purchase it. It would save a lot of confusion and make the decision on purchasing which production line guitar that will suit your needs a lot easier for everyone IMHO. I can dream of a perfect world, but you (the client/customer/user/player) should be able to know these things right off the bat/site. I say this because before I clicked purchase, I called Fender (who make Jackson) and inquired all these things. I was told the whole Pro Series line has been moved from Indonesia (though it was undisclosed information as to why they did so from whom in the company I was speaking to) and the whole operation has been moved to their factory in Mexico. Now on here people are saying its still Indonesia? Confused much???


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Suitable said:


> I think it should be mandatory for all guitar manufactures to state on their site where each guitar and there parts/hardware are being made and/or assembled, also they should supply serial codes of all hardware (trems in particular) so you know everything about the product before you purchase it. It would save a lot of confusion and make the decision on purchasing which production line guitar that will suit your needs a lot easier for everyone IMHO. I can dream of a perfect world, but you (the client/customer/user/player) should be able to know these things right off the bat/site. I say this because before I clicked purchase, I called Fender (who make Jackson) and inquired all these things. I was told the whole Pro Series line has been moved from Indonesia (though it was undisclosed information as to why they did so from whom in the company I was speaking to) and the whole operation has been moved to their factory in Mexico. Now on here people are saying its still Indonesia? Confused much???



Well, if it has been moved to Mexico that's nothing but good news. Better QC at the Fender plant there, shorter shipping distance, etc. I got one of the very first soloists in this series. I'll try to dig up my NGD thread.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...soloist-content-56k-probably-good-enough.html

Mine plays great. No complaints at all. The locking nut clamp over the bottom two strings had a stripped hole, that was my only issue. Not a difficult problem to solve, and it's one of those random things that could happen with any guitar. I'd highly recommend the guitar.

Also, the Floyd is a 1000s series. Meaning, made in Korea but still all hardened steel parts like the OFR. It isn't the same as a floyd special. The only thing that isn't as good about it is the bar, it's a little wobbly in the socket. Also not an issue because you can replace the bar and collar/receiver part with an OFR one easily.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 1, 2013)

Sweet. Howed you fix the striped hole? Was it on the nut itself or the clamp plate? I had a similar drama with my RG7620 nut bolts, I drilled out the clamp plate to the same size as the bolt so it clamps better and bought grade 8.8 bolts for it, works perfect now. Just waiting on the hard case now... Its taking longer than making the guitar


----------



## josefh (Apr 1, 2013)

I think Jackson and Charvel politicy with his clients has to be more consistent.. not only giving us good products but also having a good inspection team and a good information about what we are buying..

I love the new Jackson´s and Charvel´s and wanted to buy one of these several times, but i quit myself on doing that because you didn´t know what to expect about the guitars, there are some many users with quality issues outhere, however there are another lucky users who get a god guitar.. 

So you don´t know what to expect with all this new series....


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Sweet. Howed you fix the striped hole? Was it on the nut itself or the clamp plate? I had a similar drama with my RG7620 nut bolts, I drilled out the clamp plate to the same size as the bolt so it clamps better and bought grade 8.8 bolts for it, works perfect now. Just waiting on the hard case now... Its taking longer than making the guitar



It was the nut itself. It wasn't totally stripped though, just the first few threads. I happened to find a bolt that was exactly the same diameter as the ones you use to tighten the clamps down at a local hardware store. The one I got just happened to be a couple millimeters longer than the stock bolt and it was then able to reach the threads. The bolt I bought is a higher quality part than the floyd rose one anyway, so everything worked out.

It was covered under the Jackson warranty though and I got a free replacement nut. I just haven't installed it, because the current one with the new bolts works fine.

Glad everything worked out for you on your 7620. That sounds like it would be a harder fix since replacement Ibanez parts tend to be pricey and hard to find.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 1, 2013)

josefh said:


> I think Jackson and Charvel oliticy with his clients has to be more consistent.. not only giving us good products but also having a good inspection teamang a good information about what we are buying..
> 
> I love the new Jackson´s and Charvel´s and wanted to buy one of these several times, but i quit myself on doing that because you did´t know what to expect about the guitars, there are some many users with wuality issues outhere, however there are another lucky users who get a god guitar..
> 
> So you don´t know what to expect with all this new series....



I don't see these things as "flaws" per se. That would imply an expectation of perfection from a series which is not the flagship line of guitars. Like any "second tier" series of instruments, they require a little more setup work than a top level guitar. My view on a guitar from any manufacturer is that unless you spend the $$ to get their top of the line models, don't expect something to be flawless. It might be close, but very rarely is everything perfect. Even if you do buy their super expensive models you're likely to need to do some setup work anyway

I'm kind of Jackson fanboy... since they're what I learned to play on and I love the look. So, perhaps I'm overly positive about these.

Some people have complained about sharp fret ends and the need to do fretwork on these. But I've seen Ibanez Prestiges, Carvins, and Jackson USA models needing fretwork too despite being in a higher price bracket. That's just how it goes sometimes. Sharp fret ends are really common on new guitars in general.

Just like any series from any company, there are going to be good ones and bad ones. I can only comment on the one that I own which is absolutely a great playing guitar. In some ways more comfortable to play than my SL2H.


----------



## littledoc (Apr 2, 2013)

purpledc said:


> every single USA select series guitar such as the soloists, kelly's, and rhoads use a paper thin veneer for the top.



I noticed this yesterday when I was looking at an in-stock pic of a Broderick soloist at Sweetwater [here]. The natural binding reveals a paper thin veneer over the mahogany body. Considering it's over $3k, that seems like a bit of a cut corner. 

I've realized though that there are extraordinarily few production guitars that don't use veneers. I used to want an S5470F until I realized the $300 upcharge is for a paper-thin veneer. Carvin uses 1/4" caps. PRS and Ernie Ball do as well. But the vast majority of stuff out there, whether it's made in Japan or Korea or Indonesia or wherever, are veneers. I suppose there could even be an argument in favor of veneers... like, say you want to get that mythical "mahogany tone" but want the aesthetics of a maple cap. It's all perception... or maybe just marketing. 


As for Jackson's neck blank, it sounds more akin to ESP's set-through design. I won't speculate about the rationale behind their method but I'm not aware of any evidence that Jacksons are functionally any different, don't last as long, or lack in tone/sustain to regular neck-throughs.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 2, 2013)

You are quite correct! My dealings with them have been bullshit after bullshit after bullshit! I just recieved another email off them in regards to asking where the soloist pro series are made again, this time they said Indonesia!?! What the fuck?!? I just want an honest answer!!! I also asked about the case, they said early May. I called SKB who make the cases before I got Jackson/Fenders email reply to ask them... SKB said the Jackson/Fender order is not due to be shipped to the Jackson/Fender warehouse AT LEAST the end of June?!?  

I just hope (really hope!!!) That this axe turns up good and no dramas with it. Time will tell I guess but for fu() sake their business edict is piss poor from a customer point of view. 

As for the neck through, if you have a look at groverj3 s link a few posts above it looks like its a true neck through judging by the pics.

Sorry for the rant but I really don't like the way they have been doing business with me. Its only my experience from this lengthy transaction of a production guitar... 



josefh said:


> I think Jackson and Charvel oliticy with his clients has to ore consistent.. not only giving us good products but also having a good inspection teamang a good information about what we are buying..
> 
> I love the new Jackson´s and Charvel´s and wanted to buy one of these several times, but i quit myself on doing that because you did´t know what to expect about the guitars, there are some many users with wuality issues outhere, however there are another lucky users who get a god guitar..
> 
> So you don´t know what to expect with all this new series....


----------



## Devotee (Apr 4, 2013)

Suitable said:


> I just recieved another email off them in regards to asking where the soloist pro series are made again, this time they said Indonesia!?! What the fuck?!? I just want an honest answer!!!



How is that not an honest answer? The neck-through Pro series are made in Indonesia, while the bolt-on Pro Dinkies are made in Mexico.


----------



## Suitable (Apr 4, 2013)

Devotee said:


> How is that not an honest answer? The neck-through Pro series are made in Indonesia, while the bolt-on Pro Dinkies are made in Mexico.



When I called them up in March and asked them about the pro series soloist SL2Q i ordered in January, I had a good long conversation about it with him (parts confusion etc), on the phone he told me the Indonesia factory had issues so they canned the Indo factory and moved all pro series production to the Mexico factory in January. He also said he knew my order and that my soloist is being made in the Mexico factory as we spoke. 

So I don't know what to belive. It should be on its way now so Ill find out soon I guess.


----------

